# Best places to eat in Utah



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So I really like going out to eat... Let's here what forum members recommend. Let's here places in every price range. Let's here what is a good deal. 

I'll start... 

Budget wise you can't beat KFC on Tuesdays with their country fried chicken meal for $3.99... Then on Wednesday you can't beat Whopper Wednesday...24hrs a day 365 days a year you can't beat Betos/Rancheritos Steak and bacon breakfast burrito for 3.99

I am beginning to also like Taste of India for Lunch you get a pretty huge meal for 9.99 and they will also refill you orders free of charge. Simply sushi is also awesome if you can put down some rolls. 

I just want somewhere on the forum to look at stuff and think about what looks good....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Provo - Brick Oven
Richfield - Big Rock Candy Mountain
Price (Helper) - Grogs
SLC - Squatters
Roy - Burger joint where Riverdale meets 1900 W.
South Jordan - Sweet Home Chicago Pizza
Brigham City - Maddox. Not even close.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

MADDOX!!!! that's where I go to dinner for my birthday every year!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Roy - Burger joint where Riverdale meets 1900 W.


 Burger Bar! After a Quad cheese Ben, you won't eat for a week! :lol: Yum!

Also in Ogden: Big Jims. The "Safi special" is unbeat! Chicken and Pastrami...

And can't forget Famous Daves!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

El Mexsal in Provo is good. The have a great lunch special menu to pick from.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Rib city in American Fork is awesome BBQ.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Best Mexican food in the state is at the Red Iguana and Blue Iguana in SLC. 

For this list, I've stayed away from the major chains in my thoughts. They are what they are. I eat at those more often than local joints, but everyone knows those.

Speaking of which - some of the best sandwiches around are at Moochies in SLC.

And probably one of the best sit-down kind of places around is Richenbachers inside the Ogden Airport. We had a company christmas party there a few years ago and it was outstanding.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Taco Stand on state street & 8th South in SLC! I miss the taco vendors in Mexico.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

The Bayou - Cajun and Beer - SLC (every meal is great)

The Iguanas as mentioned above

Red Rock Cafe - (great wings, brew and the steak salad is incredible)

Pat's Bar B Que - SLC

Five Star Bar B Que - Orem

Holy Smoke - Layton

Christophers - Steak SLC

Porcupine Club and Grill - SLC (great all around food and brew)

Atlantic Cafe - Med food to die for - SLC

Cafe Med - Ditto to Atlantic Cafe but gets into more Turkish food as well (another favorite)

Lucky 13 - Burgers - SLC

The Green Pig Pub - Burgers - SLC

Ruth's Diner - Breakfast - Immigration Canyon - (and nobody else compares, best breakfast place ever)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Maddox is the best that I have experienced in Utah. I love that place!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe that no one has mentioned Chubby's in Pleasant Grove. They have beer batter fries. Then burgers are on the large side, and they have beer batter fries. I haven't had a chance to try the crayfish boil, but I really like their beer batter fries. My wife likes their chicken sandwiches, and the beer batter fires are awesome. Did I mention that they have beer batter fries?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love beer batter fries. 

Where can I get some?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The Silver Sage in Vernon is still pretty good; I had their cheeseburger and fries for lunch today. 
The best Mexican food in Tooele is La Frontera.
Betos in A.F. 
If you’re in Logan you gotta to have a “kitchen sink” at Angie’s. It’s a giant ice-cream sundae served in what appears to be a small kitchen sink.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Chef's Table, on state in orem as it drops down into Provo. 

Ruby River in Provo.


-DallanC


----------



## robertsfam (Feb 1, 2012)

The best breakfast in the state is hands down park cafe
[attachment=0]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1348874533.617293.jpg[/attachment

604 East 1300 South, Salt Lake City

Lucky 13 o [email protected] for bar food I love it 
Both are most go to


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

sounds like the Park Cafe for breakfast tomorrow. If it is better than Ruth's I'll eat my plate. Gotta give it a shot.


----------



## robertsfam (Feb 1, 2012)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> sounds like the Park Cafe for breakfast tomorrow. If it is better than Ruth's I'll eat my plate. Gotta give it a shot.


I would go to park over Ruth's any time there will be a way at park but you will love it


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

The best burger is a Train burger from Dairy Keen in Heber!!!


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Absolutely astounded that Taggart's hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SagebrushRR said:


> The best burger is a Train burger from Dairy Keen in Heber!!!


Yes, I agree and thanks, I couldn't remember the name of the place.

Odd, both of us are from Evanston.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd have to say my kitchen. It has everything you ever wanted and it is cooked just like you like it. If it is not good the only person you can blame is yourself. After that I would have to second those who have said Maddox. My favorites are their pies, chicken and turkey steaks. They also have great steak. If you don't want to go sit down they have take out which is also great.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Shooting Star Saloon in Huntsville - Star Burger!
Holy Smoke in Layton - BBQ brisket
Grove's Deli in SLC - sandwiches

I hear Daddy D's in Harrisville has some great stuff - fried everything, but I haven't been myself.

...and anyone know where has some good beer battered fries? Suddenly I've got a craving!!!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Sill's in Layton.....Grannie Annies in Kaysville....for breakfast (best scones, sweet rolls and fritters in the west)

Taggarts.......Just east of Morgan..... for sandwiches, wraps, and desserts.

Mongolian BBque in Layton.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Stans Burgers in Hanksville! Best burgers I have ever had! For chain burgers Culvers is excellent, Utah just got one on 7200 S. I ate at them back in the midwest and their butter burgers are delicious.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Taco Stand on state street & 8th South in SLC! I miss the taco vendors in Mexico.


Quit stealing my ideas! Having also lived in Mexico...can't beat it, now if anyone would make real tortas al pastor...I don't know why no one does it fresh the correct way. 
My real favorite is Charlie Chow's 4th S and 2nd E in SLC for Mongolian BBQ all you can eat for about $9.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Absolutely astounded that Taggart's hasn't been mentioned yet.


Wrong thread, this is for good good! That is the most vastly overpriced average food in the world IMHO.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I heard of a place in Wyoming called Goobs that has great sausage and other out of the ordinary foods :mrgreen:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Oblivion5888 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely astounded that Taggart's hasn't been mentioned yet.
> ...


Huge, you're not supposed to eat the carp out of the pond......you need to order off of the menu!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Oblivion5888 said:
> ...


I did not see carp, only pea****s, once you get the feathers down it is edible.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Uinta drive in in Kamas! Awesome Burgers. Not quite as good as Burger bar in Roy, but it deserves to be mentioned.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ifish said:


> Grove's Deli in SLC - sandwiches


Grove's Deli is GREAT! Just dont order a whole sandwich. They are the biggest sandwiches I have ever seen. In addition, their unique selection of other items in the store make it a pleasure to eat there. Nothing like a good pastrami on marble rye, a glass bottled Coke, and a fresh pastry. Yum!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Moochies-* 232 East 800 South, Salt Lake City. The best Philly cheese steak I have ever eaten in SLC. Great meatball subs, and really good fries as well. Don't forget the jumpin' jalepeno sauce for your sub. It's great!

*Tony Burger-* 613 East 400 South, Salt Lake City. Great fresh made hamburgers and amazing fries with a hickory fry sauce that makes my mouth water. Their milk shakes are extra thick and they give you a fat straw that must be half an inch in diameter to suck the thick fruit up. Don't forget to put a fried egg on your burger!

*Nillas Hotrod Cafe-* 512 West 200 North, Salt Lake City. This has a fun atmosphere of an old 50's diner with an auto shop attached. It is generally fairly quiet inside and a cool place to meet with a client without taking them to the every-day type restaurant for lunch. Most of the food is pretty standard fare, but I have never been disappointed either.

*Village Baker-* 1658 West 9000 South, West Jordan. This place is one of my favorites. I have never been disappointed with anything on the menu here. From their fresh made bread for deli-style sandwiches, delicious pizza (by the slice or full pie), daily soups, or even treats like huge cinnamon rolls. Everything is just fantastic to eat here. My personal favorite sandwich is a turkey, cranberry, and cream cheese on white bread (the bread is extra thick and fluffy) I eat this thing so fast sometimes I wonder if I really tasted it.

*Johnnie Beefs-* 7360 South Union Park Ave, Midvale. When you are in the mood for a Chicago style hot dog, this is the place to go. Once again, everything I have eaten here is great. The two things I order most are the Chicago Fire Dog which is doused in hot peppers and mustard, and the Italian Beef Sandwich which is stewed beef slices, mozzarella, (and if you like hot peppers), you order the sandwich wet or dry depending on how much gravy you want on it. The owner is super friendly and nice and always wants to make sure you are happy with his food.

*The Cotton Bottom-* 2820 East 6200 South, Cottonwood Heights. Im sure they make more than garlic burgers, but I have never felt the need to order anything else. Some times my wife threatens to make me sleep on the couch because the garlic smell is permeating out of my skin, but it is worth it!

*Rich's Bagels- *6191 South Highland Drive, Holladay. Sometimes you just want something a little different and not so greasy. These guys are family operated and make some great fresh bagels (Jalepeno Asiago is my favorite). The tuna sandwich with sweet mustard is a great light lunch with some soup on the side for cold days and the caprese (tomato, fresh mozzarella, basil, balsamic vinegar, and add fresh sliced chicken) is my other favorite.

*Woody's Drive-in-* 6172 South 1300 East, Murray. Who doesn't like 50's diners with a juke box? I cant remember the name of the burger off the top of my head, but it is the size of a paper plate! Oh man its good! Good malts, and fun for the family at a decent price.

*Sean's Smokehouse BBQ & Grill-* 222 Utah 73, Saratoga Springs. Located just west of Redwood Rd on Main Street headed toward Lehi from Saratoga, this has become my favorite BBQ joint and favorite place to stop off after going shooting. Their BBQ sauces are nothing like you would find in the grocery store and all their meats are fresh prepared in their restaurant. Oh man my mouth is watering at the thought of their pulled pork, and beef brisket. This is probably my favorite place to eat right now.

*Ligori's Pizza & Pasta-* 2798 N Hill Field Rd, Layton. Oh man, meat-ball subs! Moochies is known for their meatball subs in Salt Lake, but Ligori's really gives them a run for their money. Fresh meat, and sauce on a flaky roll. Mmmmmmmm.

*The Timbermine- *1701 Park Boulevard, Ogden. I will drive over an hour from Murray to the mouth of Ogden Canyon with my wife to eat here. It has a hokey old West mine theme, and is kind of dark inside. But the meat is fantastic! Every steak is seasoned perfectly and you don't feel the need to use steak sauce to ruin the flavor of the meat. All the meat is tender and flavorful and you almost don't want to even consider eating the other things on your plate. Their lobster is fluffy and broiled to perfection, dipped in drawn butter you almost go into a food coma after eating this with your steak. The crab is perfect and easily cracked.... I might just leave right now and go buy dinner here instead of eating at home.... This is a place to take your wife and have a great meal. I have never left this place spending less than $100 and we don't drink, so be prepared for a higher than average price.

Other good places, but I don't want to do any more write-ups, and are worth a look in my eyes: Tsunami Sushi, Thaifoon, Ruth's Chris ($), PF Chang, Flemming's Steakhouse ($), Bohemian Brewery (German), Martine Café and Tapas ($), The Tree Room at Sundance ($). _Note that the restaurants with a $ next to them are going to be roughly $100 or more for two people + alcohol if you drink._

In case you can't tell, I like to eat


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> *The Cotton Bottom-* 2820 East 6200 South, Cottonwood Heights. Im sure they make more than garlic burgers, but I have never felt the need to order anything else. Some times my wife threatens to make me sleep on the couch because the garlic smell is permeating out of my skin, but it is worth it!


This reminded me of one....
Garlic Burger at "Cafe Central" in the Freeport Center, Clearfield. Ginormous burger! Muy bueno! They also have other sandwich, wraps, and salads, plus the best peanut butter fingers and eclaires. Since it is operated by the Davis School District there is no sales tax!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Naturalist said:


> Mongolian BBque in Layton.


Im curious to know more about this one... I haven't found any Mongolian BBQ places worth a darn here in SLC. So I always hit the one up in St George because that is the only one I know about


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="The Naturalist":6trcdfia]
> 
> Mongolian BBque in Layton.


Im curious to know more about this one... I haven't found any Mongolian BBQ places worth a darn here in SLC. So I always hit the one up in St George because that is the only one I know about[/quote:6trcdfia]

I'm not an expert on Mongolian BBques, in fact this is the only one I've been to, but my Wife and I think it is pretty good. You can order from a menu or get the all you can eat BBque. I usually grab two plates, on one plate I put all the meats and noodles, on the other plate I heap up all the vegies. Next, you add all the sauces you want (about 10 different ones), then take it to the BBQuer. He slaps it on the huge hot griddle, when its done I like to top it off with ground peanuts.
It's on the North side of the Target store in Layton. Take a right off the Layton, Syracuse, Antelope Island exit, then about a quarter mile, maybe less.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll have Second the Mongolian BBQ in Layton. I'm not en expert either but that's is deffinetly the best I've ever had, we go there about every Friday along with half of HAFB employees!! It gets pretty crowded around noon on any weekday.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> *The Timbermine- *1701 Park Boulevard, Ogden.


+1

There is also a pretty good mongolian BBQ place in the strip mall just north of the Newgate Mall in Ogden. They have three sizes of bowls to choose from and you build your own with whatever you can get in the bowl. Good sauces! If you don't like it, it's your own fault because you built it. Those flavors will stay with you for a while!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Slackers - Torrey, UT |-O-|


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Slackers - Torrey, UT |-O-|


I pass through there a lot and havent ever noticed Slackers. I usually hit Subway though...

What kind of food does Slackers have?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Burger and sandwich joint. Good stuff Bax*, you'd better stop in next time.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoovers - Marysvale UT

Lodge Pole Grill-Daniels summit lodge

Maria's- Loah, Ut


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The Family Tree in Santaquin - Best scones I've ever had. Huge scones.

Sensuous Sandwich in Orem on the pkwy - Subway, eat your heart out, plus you get to read Far Side Comics while you eat.

The best steak and eggs breakfast I've ever had was from the Cracker Barrel in Springville. It was a long time ago and I'm sure it was just the cook, but I left both he and the waitress a $10 tip each. No sauce needed at all. Perfectly cooked (M/R) beef that melted in my mouth.

But nobody beats my breakfast burritos. They don't count though since they're not for sale.

Iceberg makes a pretty sloppy burger that I can respect. Purple Turtle too.

I need to hit more of those small town burger joints. Problem is, they're always closed when I'm done fishing!

saws, I was eyeballing Slackers while passing through the other day. Wish I could've splurged a little.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> saws, I was eyeballing Slackers while passing through the other day. Wish I could've splurged a little.


Let's try to do it next time. The pizza across the street is darn good too.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

It's thread is really making making me hungry! A good cheap lunch can be found at Thai Drift on 1600 n and state in Orem. The massaman curry is well worth the $6.99.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I love magleby's in Springville.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

imma hit a lot of these spots... 

I just thought of Tandori Oven in Logan attached to the gas station... Awesome indian food and a lunch buffet.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Lee's mongolin in ogden


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

El Casador said:


> Lee's mongolin in ogden


+1


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Round Robin in Roosevelt... It's only open when the lord tells him to open... he's been known to lock the doors and preach to everyone.... But it's great food and busy as can be when it is open!

Locals also know it as the Square Sparrow or Crooked Magpie..


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Round Robin in Roosevelt... It's only open when the lord tells him to open... he's been known to lock the doors and preach to everyone.... But it's great food and busy as can be when it is open!
> 
> Locals also know it as the Square Sparrow or Crooked Magpie..


Dang, and here I thought Arby's was the best eatin' in Roosevelt.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

-Frida Bistro (Fusion Mexican)

-Eva (tapas)

-McCool's (Great lamb ribs) 

-Market Street

-Kaiser's BBQ

-Osaka (Korean style sushi)

-La Cai noodle house - (Good vietnamese, decent chinese.)

-Kitty Pappas' - Wear your thick skin.

-Tandoor Indian Grill 

How about a "where not to eat" thread?

Here'd be my list:

-Moon Dog Cafe'

-Pat's BBQ

-Happy Hashi

-Mimi's Cafe

-Ruby River

-Thyme and Seasons

-Granny Annie's/Sill's (To be fair, if you're in the mood for a big plate of greasy food fit for a construction crew, by all means.......) It aint a one star, but.....

-Buffalo Wild Wings 

-Mcgrath's 

-El Matador


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

sawsman said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > Round Robin in Roosevelt... It's only open when the lord tells him to open... he's been known to lock the doors and preach to everyone.... But it's great food and busy as can be when it is open!
> ...


Arby's is the worst place in town...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Finally made it to the Park Cafe yesterday for breakfast. It was every bit as good as I had hoped. The hash was awesome. The French toast was perfect and they make a great cup of Joe. I will be back there for sure.

Men's room needs some work though. Not clean At all and really needs some TLC.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chungas has my favorite type of Mexican food that I fell in love with on Cancun. 9th w and 2nd south.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

hattrick said:


> El Casador said:
> 
> 
> > Lee's mongolin in ogden
> ...


Big +2. That place is amazing! I've had other Mongolian BBQ and this is the only one I will eat anymore.

Taggarts in morgan is great too.

Eta- sushi ya in Layton. An excellent All you can eat sushi place if your into that kinda thing.


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

salsa leedos in riverton is the bet mexican food ever


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Koosharem Cate. Homemade fries and homemade pies.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Aunt Sue's Chalet in Duck Creek Village, good home cooking. Great Pies.

Little Brick House in Cedar City, great sandwiches.


----------

